# Toddler discharge from penis... HELP!



## emmabella (Feb 14, 2005)

Posting this here because I know how penis-knowledgeable yall are! My 2 year old son (not circumcised) has had a yellowish/greenish discharge from his penis since last night. The worst was last night and it has gotten much less since then. He is also showing discomfort after urinating in his diaper but I'm not sure whether that is from being uncomfortable when wet (we are starting to potty learn) or if he is having pain with urination. I sat down and asked him if his penis hurt and he said no (don't know how reliable that is!). I called our ped and it was too late to come in so she recommended going to the ER of course. I REALLY do not want to go to the ER unless it is a true emergency because I am sure they will cath him to get a urine sample and I don't think I can handle it. Nothing I'm reading online mentions discharge as a sign of UTI but that's what she thinks he might have. Any home remedies I can try?


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

i can't address the discharge as i'm not a medical person (it sounds scary-- poor mama and boy!







)

but here are some of my immediate thoughts:

1) he'd let you know if it hurt!








2) cranberry. cranberry is fantastic for UTIs. i actually cured my *cat* of a uti with cranberry. i just squeezed open the gelcaps and put it on her food. she stopped accepting it after a couple days, and it appeared to be cleared up the next day. she knew!
you can use cran juice. straight, or in popsicles, or however. and lots and lots and lots of water. i can't see how extra vitamin C could hurt either, and something to boost his immunity (echinacea?).
3) i'd also keep him in the warm baths. extra baths. that seems to always clear up any penis issues my ds has. which is a good thing, cause i'm pretty clueless, not having one myself









HTH!
pamela


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It could just be smegma from his foreskin separating from his glans. I would keep an eye on it, but not go to the ER unless he's obviously sick (fever, not feeling well, etc.). I would give him as much nakey time as possible and try to see what it's like when he pees -- is he going a lot? is he straining? does it appear to hurt?

As my old ped used to say, minor things get better, major things get worse. Just see how he's doing tomorrow.


----------

